
What Are Your Odds of Becoming a Millionaire? - tinkerrr
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-millionaire-odds/
======
sharemywin
I thought about brokers like real estate, insurance etc. if you live in a high
end neighborhood and have family that lives and has connections there you have
a lot better income just because your personal network would have larger
numbers for commission.

